# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > سوال: چگونگی حذف اوراکل

## saber187518

دوستان من میخوام اوراکل رو حذف کنم اما نمی تونم.
از کنترل پنل نمیشه حذفش کرد. :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## babila

اوراکل رو نمی تونی از کنترل پنل حذف کنی و باید از Installer خود اوراکل که با نام Universal Installer است و موقع نصب اوراکل نصب می شه استفاده کنی. که اونم می تونی از منوی اوراکل تو Start menu پیداش کنی.

----------

